# Massey 2640 PTO removal tool



## cowpie annie (Oct 26, 2017)

Looking for the special pto wrench tool made by MF to change out the PTO spindle from 540 to 1000. Have seen a picture - on one end the wrench has a female 1000 spline and on other end a female 540 spline with a hole in between to insert a bar for leverage. Anyone have one or know where to find? Thanks!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I suspect you will need to contact your MF dealer. The only dual speed PTO systems on this model that I have seen require the PTO shaft be swapped to obtain the proper spline configuration. Easy, but messy job with no special tools required. Just replace one shaft with another, and change the speed selector in the cab to the desired speed.

A number of farmers, including me, carry something like this in the tool box to allow quick drive changes to operate bale grinders, etc.: https://www.amazon.com/Koch-Industr...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00PSN9YV0


----------



## cowpie annie (Oct 26, 2017)

Have a spline adapter. Do you lose any strength in the shaft with the adapter connection? Any downsides to using the adapter? Thanks.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The only issue of which I am aware is being absolutely certain the 1,000 RPM drive shaft and universal joints are balanced and in good shape. 1,000 RPM pto driven equipment around here is 100+ horsepower, a lot of torque required.


----------

